# PSA birth certificate identification



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This is the color and looks of the PSA birth certificate it's green - yellow blend, and the bottom half is missing but on the bottom L/H side it has a bar code and a long number and on the R/H side there's a signature and title of the official.

You can get these online or through your local Municipality office building, the cost currently is 255 pesos or online Philippine Statistics Authority, birth certificate


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Amazing that my US birth certificate is still the original from 60 years ago it has probably only been used a few times (to sign up for first day of nursery school, to get a driver's license - this is done with a copy). Once you have one government ID then that is good to get you anything else in life.

Here in the PI they want to keep the original everywhere you go and then you must go get another original for the next time. My kids must have gone thru at least 10 original birth certificates already by their early 20's..


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

When a country is run by a bunch of crooks and their deputies, trust is hard to come by.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Zep said:


> Here in the PI they want to keep the original everywhere you go and then you must go get another original for the next time. My kids must have gone thru at least 10 original birth certificates already by their early 20's..


Marriage certificates too. Easy to get replacements online, but like every policy here the reason is more money to the government, in this case through the PSA.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I have seen the older ones my wife has one they are more plain looking. We tend to use that one for most stuff not immigration related. It is easy to make copies. I want to say it comes from the local barangay office. I can't remember the correct term, but it is not PSA. Maybe local civil registry.

She has a new one too like your picture from PSA. Immigration wants to see that one. I tried to get a professional print shop here in the US to make a few copies. They couldn't get it right. Immigration always takes those for renewal of anything and they don't give them back. They are not cheap to have shipped here.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> I have seen the older ones my wife has one they are more plain looking. We tend to use that one for most stuff not immigration related. It is easy to make copies. I want to say it comes from the local barangay office. I can't remember the correct term, but it is not PSA. Maybe local civil registry.
> 
> She has a new one too like your picture from PSA. Immigration wants to see that one. I tried to get a professional print shop here in the US to make a few copies. They couldn't get it right. Immigration always takes those for renewal of anything and they don't give them back. They are not cheap to have shipped here.


Could be the old NSO version or worse still the document issued by the midwife that should have been sent to the NSO/PSA to register the birth. MIL hung on to my wife's which caused all sorts of problems when we came to marry and apply for her passport.


----------

